# Best way [s] to discipline a puppy.



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Try not to think "Discipline" but "Redirect". When your pup bites you or your clothes hand him a toy and when he grabs it say "Good Boy". Keep lots of toys and treats handy so you can always offer a reward for doing the right thing. Most golden puppies are little landsharks but with consistent work things will get better I promise.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Redirecting is a good idea, but then so are time outs. I would do both. 

You say he gets plenty of exercise, but what about mental stimulation? That can be helpful to tire them out. Does he have a kong? You can put treats in it and he has to figure out how to get them out. Sydney loves puzzle toys (her favorite is the hide-a-squirrel... she can get them out faster than I can get them back in). Anything where you can put him in his crate, just for down time (not so much a time-out) and he is able to be kept occupied. 

Good luck! BJ


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

You are Sammy's world.. and his playmate. He loves you.. most probably his jumping and nipping at you is an invitation to play. This is how they act with other dogs and is normal dog behavior. Yes, it is unacceptable and he needs to be taught how to treat you by using a consistant, positive manner. 

It would do you both a world of good to go to obedience classes. Go to several levels. It will help you learn to control situations, and he will learn good manners. Most importantly, a good class teaches YOU how to teach him. A good trainer can give you advise for your dog. Make sure you find a certified trainer that uses positive methods, not harsh corrections to train him. 

He is on a tough age, but this will pass, and you will have the dog of your dreams! :crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great advice and direction. Just remember that discipline comes from the root word meaning to teach ( think of the Disciples).


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

One of the best puppy trainers I know is my old golden. She is fair, gives warnings, and if a puppy doesn't listen, she corrects them. By that I mean she will flip them on their back, growl and snark at them and more or less 'tell them off' and then send them packing. So far she hasn't had to do that more than a few times to any puppy she's been 'in charge' of, and usually just once, then the body language is more than enough.

It's sounding like your pup doesn't take your corrections as corrections, so maybe be a lot firmer with him and see if that helps (he shouldn't come back for more roughhousing if you said 'no' to it).

Lana


----------



## KAW (Jun 11, 2009)

I have nothing to add to the great advice. My Golden started acting like that a few weeks ago. Out of the blue he started jumping on me and nipping me (lots of black and blue bruises on my arms!), being totally hyper and out of control. This was a totally new behavior. I got on it right away with redirection and also by ONLY interacting with him in a very calm way. After a few days, it totally passed. So don't give up. I also wonder if this is part of hormones kicking it which makes it even more important to get on top of.

Stay in there! It takes patience but if very much worth it!


----------



## Goody82 (Mar 28, 2009)

With Scout, if she started nipping or jumping I would just ignore her and not look at her. She is the kind of golden that needs attention and loves to play so she caught on quickly when I ignored her when she was doing what I did not like.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmours nipping has really improved. It's gone from nipping to occasional soft-mouthing.

But he is developing a new habit that is starting to annoy me!

My alarm clock is set for 5:45AM. I haven't had to use it for a week now.

The little devil crawls up on my chest and stares at me until I wake up!

And it's not a potty thing. He will hang around in side, eat, and do other stuff before he ever goes out the dog door to go potty (he's gated in the bedroom with me at night).

He simply wants to get up!

I haven't worked out a plan for this one yet.


----------

